# Adam West - TV's Batman



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2017)

TV Legend Adam West Dies at 88

Batman was my favorite show as a kid and very likely influenced my getting into martial arts.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 14, 2017)

We re-watched our favorite Adam West (or "Adam We", in one episode) episodes of Family Guy, as tribute. I also watched some old Batman on YouTube (my wife didn't grow up here, so that's not where she knows Mayor West from).


----------

